# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Rangkuman

## Hariadi Gunawan

Sangat menyenangkan jika ada satu thread khusus yang berisi rangkuman-rangkuman informasi yang berguna dari forum ini.
Seperti:
- Informasi Kolam
- Informasi Ikan
- Informasi Pakan, dst....
Jadi user baru dapat dengan mudah mencari informasi sebelum bertanya.

----------


## Rizal61

Yang bener nya sih gitu Om... tapi kasihan admin nya yaaah... harus bikin web beratus-ratus halaman   ::  

Selama fungsi search digunakan, so far bisa tercover lhaaa hal2 yang di-inginkan dari forum ini... 

Sekedar pendapat lho Om

regards

----------


## mrbunta

om hariadi gunawan aja yang merangkum. bagaimana? setuju teman teman?
SETUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## Rizal61

akuuur... 

hitung2 sekalian orientasi   ::  





> om hariadi gunawan aja yang merangkum. bagaimana? setuju teman teman?
> SETUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Setelah searching:
Om Bunta kalau tidak salah sudah pernah janji akan merangkum semua thread ya   ::

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> 


Setelah search:
Om Victor gemar tertawa juga ya

----------


## Satpam

Setuju............... bikin thread di stick aja tampil di hal depan jadi yg newbie gak perlu search 

ayo om hariadi bikin seketnya yg di stick di hal pertama apa aja baru didalamnya sub 
biar om moderator yg pertimbangkan terutama nanti om camod victor diminta bantuannya

----------


## victor

> Setuju............... bikin thread di stick aja tampil di hal depan jadi yg newbie gak perlu search 
> 
> ayo om hariadi bikin seketnya yg di stick di hal pertama apa aja baru didalamnya sub 
> biar om moderator yg pertimbangkan terutama nanti om camod victor diminta bantuannya


koq aku tho?

----------


## fakoi

> om hariadi gunawan aja yang merangkum. bagaimana? setuju teman teman?
> SETUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


 Setuju apalagi dibantu Om Gajah dan Om Camod Victor...!

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om hariadi gunawan aja yang merangkum. bagaimana? setuju teman teman?
> SETUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
>  Setuju apalagi dibantu Om Gajah dan Om Camod Victor...!


Saya sangat setuju sekali   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wess kolor ojo ganti nick.
ip mu sama
minta di ban ta

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> wess kolor ojo ganti nick.
> ip mu sama
> minta di ban ta


Kembali ke jalan yang benar   ::

----------


## Satpam

::   ::   aku ketahuan  :P

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> aku ketahuan  :P


Sudah ijin ke SUPER ADMIN

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Kembali ke TOPIK:

Sangat menyenangkan jika ada satu thread khusus yang berisi rangkuman-rangkuman informasi yang berguna dari forum ini.
Seperti:
- Informasi Kolam
- Informasi Ikan
- Informasi Pakan, dst....
Jadi user baru dapat dengan mudah mencari informasi sebelum bertanya.

----------

